# How long is the gas going to last?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

No, yogurt probably won't do anything because they need much more probiotics for a therapeutic effect than be eaten in a reasonable amount of yogurt. You could add a probiotic, though. Not sure if it would help with the gas but I have always fed probiotics just because Millie had such bad tummy problems on kibble.

Mine didn't have any gas at first. How are stools? If stools are fine, I wouldn't worry too much. I might start removing the visible skin and fat on the chicken for now until their tummies settle. Honestly, since gas is caused by incomplete digestion it probably just means their little tummies are struggling at the moment. I would suggest sticking with only one protein source for the next week (probably chicken) to keep things easy and simple while transitioning.

Also, are you feeding ground boneless meat in addition to bone-in chicken? I do know that my dogs get terrible gas whenever they eat ground meat. 

Maybe someone else has some better advice on the gas thing...Mine only get gas on organ days or on days where I feed ground goat or ground deer.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Yogurt has helped us alot. I give a tablespoon of plain yogurt with dinner. No gas. If I forget or run out you can really tell within a couple of hours. For us it is just that simple. Yogurt = no gas. No yogurt = dog not allowed to lay at your feet. Not sure if that will work for all but sure makes me happy.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Owen is going to have to eat ground meat until we can buy in bulk. The prices here for other boneless meat are way expensive, pushing or above 3 bucks a pound. Sorry if I sound cheap but that just not worth it when I have so many other purchases to make in a given week. I have always heard of people having success with yogurt and it seemed to help Saleen back when she was a puppy, though in the end a kibble change is what put a stop to it once and for all. The gas has stopped now, which is what it did last night too so maybe it's just an Owen thing. Saleen and Jazz don't have gas (right now at least lol) which is also a good thing b/c I don't know what I would do trapped indoors with a THREE stinky standards LOL. Poor Owen, it's pretty bad when Jazz doesn't want to sit next to you haha. 

What probiotic do you use? I feel like I need to get together a few add ins for the food to make sure he's getting what he needs. It's really hard to resist the urge to run out and buy a bunch of supplements for this that and the other. I'm going to limit myself to fish oil and maybe something like missing link that I can add here and there and perhaps something for his joints. Back in the day I had a huge list of supplements I rotated through and I keep catching myself thinking that he needs something for his skin/coat. I have to remind myself that he probably doesn't, the diet should impact that in a few weeks time. Anyway, I'm rambling (up with a baby who can't sleep except in my lap).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The only time mine got really bad gas was when I cooked some white fish for them - and it was so appalling that I have not given it to them since. Sardines and oily fish, yes, but white fish is off the menu. It was bad enough from toys - I dread to think what it might have been like from a spoo - you have been warned!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I use Proviable. It seems to only available with a prescription unless you buy from KV Vet Supply. It is INSANELY cheaper through KV as well. This is a heavy duty probiotic, though, so you may find something else that works well too.

If you decide to supplement, I don't have much advice on products to help you but hopefully someone else here will!  Some raw feeders were recently discussing supplements and Missing Link apparently fills the holes in a kibble diet but not a raw diet. As tempting as it is to go out and buy a multivitamin (I've been tempted) I haven't done it because I fear overdoing certain vitamins or even creating imbalances. I am confident my dogs are getting everything they need and I plan to do yearly bloodwork to prove to myself (and others) that this diet is working.

It takes quite a while to develop any deficiencies and the diet provides all necessary vitamins and minerals. You can even plug it into that spreadsheet that I included on this thread http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/12659-links-feeding-homemade-raw-diet.html. Now, if something does come up short, you can tackle it from there.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

fjm said:


> The only time mine got really bad gas was when I cooked some white fish for them - and it was so appalling that I have not given it to them since. Sardines and oily fish, yes, but white fish is off the menu. It was bad enough from toys - I dread to think what it might have been like from a spoo - you have been warned!



ROLF.... omg, that made my morning. I will remember - no white fish lol!




ChocolateMillie said:


> If you decide to supplement, I don't have much advice on products to help you but hopefully someone else here will!  Some raw feeders were recently discussing supplements and Missing Link apparently fills the holes in a kibble diet but not a raw diet. As tempting as it is to go out and buy a multivitamin (I've been tempted) I haven't done it because I fear overdoing certain vitamins or even creating imbalances. I am confident my dogs are getting everything they need and I plan to do yearly bloodwork to prove to myself (and others) that this diet is working.


The discussions on supplements are so interesting to me, honestly I could sit and read for hours differing opinions and research - not that I have more than a few minutes at a time between Nicholas and his antics. I watched a documentary recently (granted it was about HUMANS) about vitamin therapy and how you couldn't take to much of this or that and the studies done on the subject to say that you can were flawed. It was really interesting, I think it was called Food Matters. The stuff they presented made a lot of sense though. I believe you can create imbalances but I'm not 100% sure about to much of a good thing nor am I 100% sure that the current advice on supplements is flawed. Years ago Missing Link was THE supplement for raw feeding ( at least in the circles we moved in at the time) unless you were into the prey model stuff and those people (then) were just different entirely and not the nicest bunch. I was on several yahoo groups at the time.

I think Owen could benefit from a supplement right now b/c he isn't on a balanced diet and won't be for a while and I believe he probably already has deficiencies from a life time of poor diet. He was eating science diet when I picked him up and I get the feeling that it was a big improvement over what he had been eating before. Pretty sad when science diet is a major improvement. It seemed pretty obvious to me that the people at the clinic knew more about Owen and his previous owner than they were willing to share, which is fine. They gave me the info I needed, the rest is really not terribly important. It's a hard temptation to resist, the supplements I mean. I look at them sort of like insurance. 

I think he has a tummy ache this morning??? I hear him retching real early this morning and then he wasn't interested in breakfast. He's perky though and no more gas? He was happy to eat a few of Nicholas' cheerios that got tossed on the floor. Still has a good poo, I saw him poo this morning and it was normal. I'll try and feed him again in a while just to make sure he isn't hungry.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Some Prey Model people still can be a bit rough around the edges, particularly on the biggest yahoo rawfeeding group. They truly have great information to share and I honestly think you can't go wrong following their advice. BUT, I pretty much avoid ever posting anything because I always get some pretty hostile responses. Anyway, I honestly think supplements aren't needed and I think it is best to wait to introduce them so you can first see how your dog is adjusting to the diet itself before introducing another unknown. 

If you were to use a supplement, Lew Olson's book talks about Berte's products. Maybe look into these? Bertes Immune Blend for dogs eases arthritis, cancer, stomach and muscle diseases. I think Lew Olson recommends the Immune blend and the Green blend. Not sure if the two can be combined or not. 

Also, have you ever heard of Slippery Elm Bark? If you really suspect stomach irritation, this can be used to soothe the digestive track. I am not sure of the dosage. This should not be used long term as it can inhibit the absorption of certain nutrients.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

It will go away- i'm not sure WHY they sometimes get it- IE I've been on ELK for a week now with the dogs- and yesterday? PHEWEEEEE the smell from bella and kiah (but not the boys! go figure) 

I do find bella doesn't burp/fart as mcuh if she's getting yogourt daily


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

You said it perfectly CM, sometimes they can be hostile. I bet you are on the same group I was on, or at least I bet there are some of the same people. I remember first starting out and asking about pre-made raw mixes to help transistion (I was a total newb and was fishing for info, all I had was a dog a billinghurst book) I got a REALLY nasty e-mail from the admin stating this group was NOT for the discussion of pre-made mixes or pre packaged foods and how I didn't need anything in those foods anyway and I needed to just get over my vegetarianism and feed my dog whole rabbits. I was kind of shocked. All I was trying to do was find a reasonably balanced diet to help me switch until I felt comfortable putting all the ingredients together on my own in the proper amounts. Very friendly people.... :/ 

I've never heard of the elm bark. I'm not sure what Owen's deal was this morning. I'm going to take him out in the yard and try to feed him again. If he doesn't eat that then I'll give up until dinner time. Maybe I'll offer him a chicken breast or something. He's happy enough to eat treats today lol but not his breakfast.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh that group can be nasty- i know someone on there. You know the person who i convinced finally to feed raw 2 years ago. She was an expert with in 2 months. This owuld be the lady who used to feed her dogs veggie only kibble for 10 years. but she's an expert. 

and obviously knows more then me who at the time i talked her into trying raw had been feeding it for what 6 years?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad it's not just me  and I LOVE the new siggy photo. Adorable


----------

